# Screeching Noises from headphones with Radio Activity



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, this has slowly been driving me up a tree, and i'm sure people who see me think im crazy. Does anyone have an issue with screeching or weird noise related to radio activity with their nexus through headphones while listening to music? Like, If i leave my phone alone its fine. But when i go to do something radio related (open browser, update apps, etc.) I am just about assured that in the very near future my phone will make some screeching noise and halt the music briefly. Frankly it makes me jump about 2 feet into the air as it's loud as hell. This has been happening for a while for me. I figured it was some weird bug, but i haven't seen people complaining about it, and at this point i'm getting a bit worried. For me this is so easy to replicate that i can add a video if needed. All i want to know is how to make it stop... My ears are begging me.

As for how can i say radio related? This literally only happens when the phone is trying to do something. This has never occurred in airplane mode for me before. The screech also seems to line up perfectly to the phone attempting to pull data. Once again, can get a video if needed. But can i fix this?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

All headphones or just a single pair? Try another pair if you haven't already. If it continues happening, revert to stock and try again. If it still happens, something isn't properly grounded and you need a replacement to fix it.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> All headphones or just a single pair? Try another pair if you haven't already. If it continues happening, revert to stock and try again. If it still happens, something isn't properly grounded and you need a replacement to fix it.


3 Pairs of headphones, a iPod HiFi, and my car have all had it. *sigh* Figured as much. I'll go stock, but not expecting much...

Also, my car is a good thing to note here, I use bluetooth for my music.... Still makes the damn sound.


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

DSP manager?


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I was having the exact same issue. When listening to music and if I started doing heavy tasks it would screech. Here's my solution. Turn off SD card speed up tweak in your ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have DSP Manager yea, i just shut off the SD card speed tweak in leanTweaks to see...


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

samsuck said:


> I was having the exact same issue. When listening to music and if I started doing heavy tasks it would screech. Here's my solution. Turn off SD card speed up tweak in your ROM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 Like, I didn't even enable that. is it on by default? Well.. That actually seems to have stopped it. Currently running a scaling root stability test while listening to music and surfing web, and nothing has happened. I'm shocked. Thanks a ton, Thought i had a hardware issue.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're getting it over Bluetooth, then something isn't grounded properly unless you have some wires looped around the back of the device and the nexus is pushed right up against the bluetooth receiver in your car.

LTE is more likely to cause EMI issues since it's in the 700MHz band, which audio cables are good at picking up (Remember the old days when anytime got a text message or was about to get a call, all the speakers/microphones near them would start chirping? That's because they were getting data over 800 MHz aka 2G/EDGE/CDMA1X). I know in my car, I have to place an FM transmitter directly behind the phone in my cradle, and I can hear some chirping whenever LTE and/or NFC is turned on, but then again I have the transmitter and audio cable directly against the NFC antenna, so no surprise.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> Like, I didn't even enable that. is it on by default? Well.. That actually seems to have stopped it. Currently running a scaling root stability test while listening to music and surfing web, and nothing has happened. I'm shocked. Thanks a ton, Thought i had a hardware issue.


Yeah, its' on by default on a lot of ROMS. I always turn it off. I thought I had a hardware issue too lol. Glad to hear you're good to go though


----------



## Zacisblack (Sep 5, 2011)

This has been happening to me too and I made a thread about it a few days ago. Seems only to happen on wifi to me. No one seems to acknowledge it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

I posted about this months ago with no responses. It did it on stock for me too though. I will try turning off the sd speed boost.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Found out my sd speed boost was already off..

Anyone else have a fix.?


----------



## DoManOfFuture (May 9, 2012)

I have yet to find a fix, I just recently swapped my device for a Verizon CLNR for having this exact problem.

The problem didn't happen in exactly the same fashion as yours, mine was strictly on the phone calls, my LTE radio is almost always off unless needed, and seemed to happen more with headphones/headsets than stand alone. I have tried various radios, and have had the issue with all of them, and various ROMs as well as stock, and still no fix.

My CLNR from Verizon seems to be a lot better than my first Gnex. FWIW my first was a launch day Korean build, hw .9, and the replacement is as well. I was actually hoping to get a hw.10 in hopes of a revamp of the manufacturing process, or updated chipsets, but so far so good with hw.9 replacement.

I do get a very tinny sound, and slight buzz from my headphones now though that is very irritating, and might wind up exchanging this one too.

I really have no good advice to give you aside from swapping for a CLNR, which I understand hesitation if you, like me, had a launch day device and dropped the full $600 for it. My CLNR came as good as new, with nothing but a mild smudge over the ear piece, reminiscent of where a shield or oem sticker didn't cover.

Sorry you have this issue, it's frustrating as all hell, I know, but I've scoured the forums and internet, and have never found a good solution.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

I have already done the clnr and have had the 9 and 10 revisions.

If I have an effects software on (fx booster, dsp,beats, etc) it screefhrs, buy if I turn it off it just skips.

Driving me insane that not everyone is having this problem.


----------

